

 Would you use a one-click sitemap-to-flat site service? - skyraider
http://www.zatchit.com/

======
skyraider
Hey folks, some context here. I needed a cache that will:

\- Keep the site up when the web server is down

\- Allow for logged-out users to see "login" and logged-in users to see
session info (for example), while still caching most of the page, without
using the outdated ESI standard

\- Be delivered over a CDN

\- Allow for hotfixes

\- Cache must be spun up, not passively created by GETs, to avoid the issue of
high average load times if you have a fairly even distribution of visitors

There isn't a solution on the market (that I have found) that accomplishes all
of these things. I would really appreciate thoughts on how you're currently
doing caching and whether this service would be useful.

